# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  MXNet, open-source deep learning framework

## Airicist

Website - mxnet.io
mxnet.ai

MXNet on Wikipedia

----------


## dwarak17

Its a advanced technique to be used in the ms framework kit for similar functionalities

----------

